# SATA drive not being recognized on Gigabyte Mobo



## brainwave89 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M mobo and the latest version of Award Software BIOS.

Until last week my SATA I drive was working great. The Windows Media Edition w/ sp2 started to freeze after a few minutes of video. Then it didn't even recognize the drive in the BIOS. I put the drive in a Mac Pro and it was recognized w/o any problems. 
I added a brand new Seagate SATA II drive and changed the jumpers to SATA I mode and that was not recognized by the BIOS.
After I exit the BIOS VIA Technologies Serial ATA RAID Bios setting utility V2.31 recognizes the both of the SATA drives.

When I go into the BIOS I do not have a SATA mode option in the Integrated Peripherals screen.

What might be the reason I can't see a SATA mode option in the BIOS? Could the both SATA0 and SATA1 connections on the board be bad?

As I was typing this the computer shut off by itself while I was viewing the BIOS. What might be causing the computer to shut off by itself? O vay!

Thank you for looking.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2008)

First off where do you live? Secondly, this problem has nothing at all to do with your motherboard. Did you build the system yourself? Or did you buy it? I can tell you have a budget build that probably uses a very poor quality generic PSU. 

Please give us ALL of your specifications in this format:

CPU:
RAM:
Motherboard:
Graphics Card:
Hard Drive:
Power Supply:

The only thing I can think of to cause such a severe problem is a dud PSU.


----------



## brainwave89 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you tkpenalty for your response.

Utah. I didn't build it but someone else locally did. I unplugged the power to the unit and for 3-4 times the power would come on for one second then die. The last time I turned on it stayed on for over 10 minutes before I had to shut it down. Flaky.

I will fill in the blanks and incomplete information in another hour and half once I am back home.

CPU: Athlon
RAM: 1GB
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M
Graphics Card: ?
Hard Drive: Western Digital WD2000JD
Power Supply: 300W (i will get the full details shortly)

Thank you for your time and any suggestions you may have.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2008)

ok i have the same chipset on my mobo when i got my 320gb seagate it had to have the jumper set to SATA150 otherwise it wouldnt get recognized are you sure that the jusmper was set correctly?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit more information please? Athlon what? Athlon 3200+? I need specifics to be certain. I can tell you are using the inboard IGP from your budget specifications. Its most certainly your power supply thats causing issues at the moment. I'd highly recommend you purchase a new Power supply, look at the Coolermaster Xtreme power 430W or the Thermaltake SU430W PSUs, both which are cheap yet reliable PSUs without all the redundant extras.



cdawall said:


> ok i have the same chipset on my mobo when i got my 320gb seagate it had to have the jumper set to SATA150 otherwise it wouldnt get recognized are you sure that the jusmper was set correctly?



What he said that the PC one day stopped working properly and started randomly rebooting and locking up... not that he installed a HDD and it didnt work.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2008)

he said it also didnt recognize the seagate SATAII drive and i was saying why it would do that


----------



## Judas (Jan 2, 2008)

Could it be that the psu has blown one of its rails  ( just my 5 e worth)


----------



## brainwave89 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks you all.
cdawall - I did move the jumpers on the sata II drive to accomadate the mobo status in reading sata II drives. At least it was consisent in that it couldn't read the new and the hard drive that had no previous problems reading.

Once home I will fill in the missing information.
Cheers!


----------



## brainwave89 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here we go:

CPU:Athlon 64 Processor 3000+ running at 2.01GHz
RAM: 1GB
Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M
Graphics Card:Radeon PRO 9600 2565mb
Hard Drive:Western Digital WD2000JD
Power Supply: Spire - Model NSP-300P4B Output 300w - ball bearing fan

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## brainwave89 (Jan 4, 2008)

After I updated the BIOS to the latest version 8 I was able to have the SATA recognized.
After running sfc /scannow for maintenance I can't get the SATA drive to boot first. It is recognized in the BIOS and is listed first in the boot order under Advanced BIOS Features.

When the IDE drive boots it is not recognized in either Windows Explorer or disk management.

Any thoughts on why I can't see the SATA drive anymore would be appreciated.


----------



## xfire (Jan 4, 2008)

First go to the bios. Here there will be an option in your southbridge/northbridge where you can change the way your sata controller works. You'll get the options as IDE,Sata,Raid Legacy IDE... Here change it to IDE. To make it work as sata you need to install sata drivers along with XP installation.


----------



## brainwave89 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks xfire.

It is set to IDE. Is there any other settings I need to change so the SATA drive boots first?
It was doing it yesterday and I didn't change any other setting. Strange.

Thanks!


----------



## xfire (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought you were saying the drive isnt detected, For setting the first boot drive there should be a option of hard disk boot priority.Now using the+/- button changes it. Try that.


----------



## brainwave89 (Jan 4, 2008)

The SATA  drive is detected in the BIOS. I have set-up under Advanced BIOS Features that the SATA drive to boot first.

What is perplexing is that after the IDE drive is booted I can't even see the SATA drive in Windows Explorer or Disk Management.

When I disconnected the IDE drive the SATA drive boots up great. Of course, when I re-connect the IDE drive the same issues arise (SATA not booting first and not being recognized in Windows Explorer and Disk Management of the IDE drive - which is XP Pro).


----------



## a111087 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have also the same problem when I was testing out new HDD... 
I didn't solve it, but seems like you did


----------



## brainwave89 (Jan 5, 2008)

After not making any changes other than disconnecting the IDE drive and booting to the SATA drive and then re-connecting the IDE drive it now works. I can boot to the SATA drive.


----------

